

Worse is Better - snth
http://www.dreamsongs.com/WorseIsBetter.html

======
billswift
I have read several different takes on "Worse Is Better" on the Web, as well
as Gabriel's book, _Patterns of Software_ , and generally think it is a good
way of developing useful software. It is too bad though that he didn't give it
another name; the bad part about the phrase is how lazy or careless
programmers use it to excuse their laziness and carelessness.

~~~
raganwald
I empathize with your sentiment, however optimizing an idea around trying to
prevent lazy or careless programmers from using it to rationalize their
laziness and carelessness is futile.

For example: Agile (We don't need no stinkin' thinking up front), BDUF (We
don't need no stinkin' thinking as we go along), Static Typing (We don't need
no stinkin' unit tests), Unit Tests (We don't need no stinkin' static typing)
and so on.

